

Ask News.Yc: What is social bookmarking lacking today? - twism

I know, i know...they are a tons of social bookmarking sites out now, but they all seem cluttered, slow, and confusing to me. Im trying to get a feel of what features poeple like, dislike or they would like to see implemented. <p>News.YC is sort of a bookmarking app (at least the way I use it).It works great for me because its fast, has a clean layout and it just so happens to deal with web pages I would typically bookmark. but the internet isnt all about startups and entrepreneurship.<p>Any input would be great. Thanks
======
ragav
Waleed asked something similar recently.

See this thread for some ideas : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=31244>

I think he posted a summary of sorts here <http://selfdebugging.com/>

Perhaps you should ping him and see if you can join up ;-)

------
ed
The first suggestion that comes to mind is to automate as much of the process
as possible. I rarely use social bookmarking sites because, 1) they waste more
time than they save, and 2) I don't have the patience to sort through the
details of URL submission.

See if you can develop a heuristic to determine a user's favorite sites based
on their browsing patterns. Convolve that into a set of browser extensions and
expose the user data through a web front-end. Make personalized suggestions
based on user history. Auto-generate site summaries by looking at page markup
(size of fonts, page title), that sort of thing.

------
nreece
CoReap is one service that I've started using more frequently off-late. It
combines social search and social bookmarking with a no-frills browser sidebar
for bookmarks management and a browser extension for social search
integration. See: <http://www.coreap.com>

------
Jd
One word: community.

~~~
twism
Thats a given... I was wondering along the lines of technical features.

~~~
palish
Well, you have to enable a community through the technical features, is the
thing. The community has to be intrinsic in the tech.

